# This Makes Me Sick



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cav Girl @@ Accidentaly [email protected]@
£@@ 750 @@

We have discovered that our Tri coloured 3 year old girl is pregnant by our Ruby dog. Unfortunately, after much deliberation, we have decided that work commitments and lack of time force a very regretable sale. Both parents are K.C registered, and Bonnie will go with her registration and stud papers to register the puppies. The puppies will be due approx 12th July. Obviously I am expecting a huge response to this advert, so please expect some questions to be asked as I want her to go to the best possible home. I would prefer an experienced person to have her for obvious reasons, but would consider an inexperienced person if they demonstrated the qualities and home I was looking for. I will not sell her to a dealer and the price is not negotiable. I have attatched a pic of Dad, but I dont have a pic of Bonnie sorry. 
I HAVE JUST FOUND THIS ADVERT IN PETS4HOMES SURELY THE OWNER OF THIS POOR DOG COULD HAVE GOT THE MISSMATE INJECTION INSTEAD OF PUTTING THE DOG THROUGH REHOMING JUST BEFORE SHE IS DUE TO WHELP HER LITTER!!!!!!!!!! SORRY BUT PEOPLE LIKE THIS MAKE ME SICK


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh god that is awful.
Why not at least keep her until she has had the pups and find suitable homes for them all after.
Poor dog i just hope she goes to a good home and not someone thinking of pound signs


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

It Is Awful Isnt It The Poor Dog And If She Didnt Want Her To Get Pregnant She Should Have Had Her Spayed!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

1TINK1 said:


> Cav Girl @@ Accidentaly [email protected]@
> £@@ 750 @@
> 
> We have discovered that our Tri coloured 3 year old girl is pregnant by our Ruby dog. Unfortunately, after much deliberation, we have decided that work commitments and lack of time force a very regretable sale. Both parents are K.C registered, and Bonnie will go with her registration and stud papers to register the puppies. The puppies will be due approx 12th July. Obviously I am expecting a huge response to this advert, so please expect some questions to be asked as I want her to go to the best possible home. I would prefer an experienced person to have her for obvious reasons, but would consider an inexperienced person if they demonstrated the qualities and home I was looking for. I will not sell her to a dealer and the price is not negotiable. I have attatched a pic of Dad, but I dont have a pic of Bonnie sorry.
> I HAVE JUST FOUND THIS ADVERT IN PETS4HOMES SURELY THE OWNER OF THIS POOR DOG COULD HAVE GOT THE MISSMATE INJECTION INSTEAD OF PUTTING THE DOG THROUGH REHOMING JUST BEFORE SHE IS DUE TO WHELP HER LITTER!!!!!!!!!! SORRY BUT PEOPLE LIKE THIS MAKE ME SICK


Not another!!! bl**dy idiots! accident my ar*e! AND if (just if) it were why the helll sell her!!! I'll tell you why - they can get top dollar without the hassle thats why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Chloes Story springs to mind!

DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Ohh great another Poor dog having to have pups and a new home with strang people due to the fact its owner is irresponsible!!!
Poor Poor dog i only wish that the right people will be intrested in this Bitch an give her and the pups another go in life!!
But i wont hold my breath!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You see adverts like this more and more - I don't believe it was an accidental mating, just that they realise they can't make hundreds of pounds profit as they had hoped.
Poor girl, lets hope someone who cares takes her on.
I'm sorry but if they were genuinely in a position not to be able to care for her surely they would be trying to secure her a place in rescue to stop her falling into the hands of a Puppy Farmer.


----------



## odenna (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't know how it can be a accident i have a entire stud dog and few entire bitches they all live in the house and i have managed always to keep them separated.
from jo x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not another!!! bl**dy idiots! accident my ar*e! AND if (just if) it were why the helll sell her!!! I'll tell you why - they can get top dollar without the hassle thats why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Chloes Story springs to mind!
> 
> DT


I said that in Dog Chat. Definitely similar to Chloes story. Of all the irresponsible......


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I just can't believe this. How can people be so bloody cruel!!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Disgraceful a puppy farmers dream


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

1TINK1 said:


> Cav Girl @@ Accidentaly [email protected]@
> £@@ 750 @@
> 
> We have discovered that our Tri coloured 3 year old girl is pregnant by our Ruby dog. Unfortunately, after much deliberation, we have decided that work commitments and lack of time force a very regretable sale. Both parents are K.C registered, and Bonnie will go with her registration and stud papers to register the puppies. The puppies will be due approx 12th July. Obviously I am expecting a huge response to this advert, so please expect some questions to be asked as I want her to go to the best possible home. I would prefer an experienced person to have her for obvious reasons, but would consider an inexperienced person if they demonstrated the qualities and home I was looking for. I will not sell her to a dealer and the price is not negotiable. I have attatched a pic of Dad, but I dont have a pic of Bonnie sorry.
> I HAVE JUST FOUND THIS ADVERT IN PETS4HOMES SURELY THE OWNER OF THIS POOR DOG COULD HAVE GOT THE MISSMATE INJECTION INSTEAD OF PUTTING THE DOG THROUGH REHOMING JUST BEFORE SHE IS DUE TO WHELP HER LITTER!!!!!!!!!! SORRY BUT PEOPLE LIKE THIS MAKE ME SICK


Hiya, This is disgusting,:cursing: they obliviousley just want to make money from this poor girl, what website was this from?I'd like to contact them and tell them exactly wot I think of them, I hope they found her a good home, as this person doesn't deserve to keep any animals! Thanx x


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cav Girl @@ Accidentaly [email protected]@ in Port Talbot, Neath Port Talbot ( Dogs For Sale )

i wonder how many people have told her what they think


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

where is the dog???


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

If i had the money i would take her and give her a lovely home with my charlie and chloe my 2 cavalier girls this irresponsable owner should be stopped from keeping pets people like her really make my blood boil i just hope poor BONNIE goes to a lovely home where she is well looked after.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

1TINK1 said:


> If i had the money i would take her and give her a lovely home with my charlie and chloe my 2 cavalier girls this irresponsable owner should be stopped from keeping pets people like her really make my blood boil i just hope poor BONNIE goes to a lovely home where she is well looked after.


Well i will ring and see what i can do


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cav said:


> where is the dog???


I was wondering too.I couldnt see a location


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cav said:


> Well i will ring and see what i can do


..:yesnod:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> I was wondering too.I couldnt see a location


Yes if she is not to far from me i will try get her because she needs to be homed fast!

Im going get my friend ring for me because i wont be able hold my tounge


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

the dog is in port talbot


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

clairescunny55 said:


> the dog is in port talbot


where is that never heard of it,i carnt get her if it is to far from me


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

its near swansea, wales


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

thats quite far from me :-(


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she isnt that far from me, but I dont have £750 for another dog or I would have gotten her, the poor girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Vixie said:


> she isnt that far from me, but I dont have £750 for another dog or I would have gotten her, the poor girl


Hi Vix
how far from staffordshire is this??
i carnt get a answer on the phone number !


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

cav said:


> Hi Vix
> how far from staffordshire is this??
> i carnt get a answer on the phone number !


Hi Cav this may help you,
Route Planner: Routes, maps and directions - The AA

It's about a 2hr trip just type in Stafford and then Port Talbot

take care

Sarah


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

another one?! these seem to be around more and more 

Good luck getting ahold of 'em cav, adn I coulden't bite my tongue either


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cav try and get hold of them. I do not think we want a repeat of that dog that was pregnant which ruby and dt and cazzajack were trying to save after everyone called and wanted to help her...i wonder what happened to that girl

Everyone let Cav try and get hold of her first before you all start ringing up.

Cav you're a superstar. i'm going to blog you!! Good luck


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

again this is just unbeliveable, Cav if i can help in any way let me know, i would be happy to go and get her also, but unfortunately do not have that much money avaible, i am just afraid this poor dog will fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

still carnt get a answer..ive left messages so will have wait and see

ive also sent a e-mail saying i am willing have her,can not realy do any more til they get back to me!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

cav said:


> still carnt get a answer..ive left messages so will have wait and see
> 
> ive also sent a e-mail saying i am willing have her,can not realy do any more til they get back to me!


Your not far for me Cav I am willing to drive us both down there and help out x x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> Your not far for me Cav I am willing to drive us both down there and help out x x


Thanks MM ive just sent you a pm!
As soon as i can get hold of them i will be in touch!


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I HAVE EMAILED THE WOMAN AND ASKED HER TO TRY AND GET HER INTO A FOSTER HOME THAT HAVE EXPERIENCE IN PREGNANT BITCHES IF SHE KNEW IT WAS AN ACCIDENT THEN SHE WOULD HAVE KNOWN WHEN THEY HAD MATED AND SHE SHOULD HAVE GOT THE MISSMATE INJECTION FOR THE POOR GIRL INSTEAD OF LETTING IT GO THIS FAR AND THEN TRYING TO REHOME HER 12 DAYS BEFORE SHE IS DUE TO WHELP THE WOMAN IS A DISSGRACE AND SHOULDNT HAVE DOGS IF THIS IS WHAT SHE ALLOWS TO HAPPEN THE IRRESPONSABLE HAG


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

*Ohh good luck in getting her Cav i hope you can she would be far better off with you than with an inexperinced dog owner just wanting pups!
Thats lovely of you MM to offer to help get this bitch!! Lets just hope something can be done sooner rather than later!
*


----------



## 1TINK1 (Nov 27, 2007)

I Really Hope You Can Get Her Cav She Deserves A Loving Home The Cruel Bitch Of An Owner Of Hers Dont Deserve Her Good Luck Cav Hun


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

We are just waiting to hear back from the owner (I use that term lightly) hopefully she hasn't been sold yet, and then fingers crossed Cav & I will go and get her x x x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> We are just waiting to hear back from the owner (I use that term lightly) hopefully she hasn't been sold yet, and then fingers crossed Cav & I will go and get her x x x


Aw thats brill news!! fingers, toes and everything else crossed that u get Bonnie!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh right, i really hope she hasnt been sold yet. and that you and cav can save her, i think it is a bit odd that no picture of Bonnie only of dog!! Also if you want help with anything please let me know and i also not from from you both.
Nicci


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> oh right, i really hope she hasnt been sold yet. and that you and cav can save her, i think it is a bit odd that no picture of Bonnie only of dog!! Also if you want help with anything please let me know and i also not from from you both.
> Nicci


Yes i thought it was strange as well about no pic...i have a feeling the dog is in a poor way

thank you for your offer!


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

The big problem with this is that if you rescue the poor little thing and pay the £750 they are asking what happens when the next one comes along and the next and the next - one of the other posters put it right _a quick way to make money without the hassle_

Having said that good luck with trying to sort things out

and try not to pay for her


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> Your not far for me Cav I am willing to drive us both down there and help out x x





cav said:


> Thanks MM ive just sent you a pm!
> As soon as i can get hold of them i will be in touch!


You guy's shout if you need me!!!

Can I please ask everybody to hold off with the call's & email's for now!
I know how upset & angry you all are, but we don't want to frighten
these people off, dog know's where this little girl might end up then!

Keeping everything crossed for a happy outcome with cav & MM, for 
this poor little girl x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> You guy's shout if you need me!!!
> 
> Can I please ask everybody to hold off with the call's & email's for now!
> I know how upset & angry you all are, but we don't want to frighten
> ...


Yes i agree 
ive just seen her ruby boy is available for stud ,ive rang a few cav breeders but they have not heard of this person...things are looking realy strange..i hope this is not a puppy farm
still going on voice mail


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I agree also, if everyone keeps ringing it will scare the horrible owners away, we dont want to ruin any chance of saving Bonnie!!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I am also here if needed


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> You guy's shout if you need me!!!
> 
> Can I please ask everybody to hold off with the call's & email's for now!
> I know how upset & angry you all are, but we don't want to frighten
> ...





cav said:


> Yes i agree
> ive just seen her ruby boy is available for stud ,ive rang a few cav breeders but they have not heard of this person...things are looking realy strange..i hope this is not a puppy farm
> still going on voice mail





Cavalierlover123 said:


> I agree also, if everyone keeps ringing it will scare the horrible owners away, we dont want to ruin any chance of saving Bonnie!!


That's what i said originally you guys. I did say let Cav deal with it otherwise we'll have another problem like DT and ruby had with that other pregnant dog.

Good luck cav  Keep us posted.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Can I please ask everybody to hold off with the call's & email's for now!
> I know how upset & angry you all are, but we don't want to frighten
> these people off, dog know's where this little girl might end up then!
> 
> ...


Good point as i am fully aware what happens when everyone gets involved,though i have been told the same bitch has been mentioned on another forum!!!Hopefully the owner will contact cav asap.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope they call back. Poor girl deserves some hugs. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> That's what i said originally you guys. I did say let Cav deal with it otherwise we'll have another problem like DT and ruby had with that other pregnant dog.
> 
> Good luck cav  Keep us posted.


Sorry must have skipped your original post :blushing:
Agreed & thank you x


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck with saving Bonnie. Fingers crossed. I wish that I could help out


----------



## ln0202 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, someone metioned this is a simular sorry to the Chloe story. I have a feeling this is the same women. (sorry if im wrong) but i seen the chloe advert and sure this is the same area and the same womens name.

This lady has/had adverts on epupz she has 2 litters already. 


The picture of the father is advertised as a stud on pets4homes (as someone else mentioned) and its the same father for the adverts on epupz.



sorry if im wrong but the area and name ring bells..

I just cant believe IF it is the same women how she could do it all again to another poor dog.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

ln0202 said:


> Hi, someone metioned this is a simular sorry to the Chloe story. I have a feeling this is the same women. (sorry if im wrong) but i seen the chloe advert and sure this is the same area and the same womens name.
> 
> This lady has/had adverts on epupz she has 2 litters already.
> 
> ...


WHAT?! YOU'RE KIDDING ME! SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

odenna said:


> i don't know how it can be a accident i have a entire stud dog and few entire bitches they all live in the house and i have managed always to keep them separated.
> from jo x


me too. poor bloody bitch how confusing for her.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

My OH's friend breeds Lhasa Apso's. When her bitch is in season the breeder she got her male from has him for a few weeks. Another friend of the family puts her male into kennels. It isn't that difficult if you try hard enough.


----------



## ln0202 (Jan 19, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> WHAT?! YOU'RE KIDDING ME! SERIOUSLY?!


I hope am wrong, she should not be allowed pets.

This is the link to one of her epupz ads Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free

The picture is the father.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

ln0202 said:


> I hope am wrong, she should not be allowed pets.
> 
> This is the link to one of her epupz ads Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free
> 
> The picture is the father.


If she is the same person who had Chloe then reporting her to the RSPCA wont help because they didn't do anything for Chloe!

I am so angry now


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am very angry too! The pic of the dog does look the same as the father in the original advert  how can someone do this!!:cursing::cursing:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

ln0202 said:


> I hope am wrong, she should not be allowed pets.
> 
> This is the link to one of her epupz ads Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free
> 
> The picture is the father.


it looks like its the same person selling those pups and having this accidental mating.....  i compared the pics and it looks like its the same dog standing on the same ground


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

OMG someone should report that horrid woman!!! :cursing:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck cav I hope you can get this poor little girl.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

the ad for bonnie seems to be gone i cant find it?? it was there earlier today on pet4homes


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

maybe shes een on here and seen this thread :cursing:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Maybe she did?? i hope not, then no-one from here can help her!:cursing:


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Maybe she did?? i hope not, then no-one from here can help her!:cursing:


Although it would be nice to hear that she's taken advice for the dogs best welfare ?
Im disgraced at this, poor dogs.

Chloe x


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

clairescunny55 said:


> maybe shes een on here and seen this thread :cursing:


Hope so! She needs to know what she's done isn't right!
Chloe x


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

Same person.............thanks RSPCA !!!!!!!!!!
Please God, little Bonnie is not in the state Chloe was in ........... I feel sick, my heart is breaking


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

If it is the same person and you can prove it, then there is no excuse for the RSPCA to get out of doing something this time


Over to the experts ...


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

is it really the same person!! RSPCA get ur asses over there, there is someone on pf that just got a job in RSPCA maybe she can help??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*She / he should be banned from advertising on here!*


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> *She / he should be banned from advertising on here!*


Who should?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Totally sick & disgusting :cursing:


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

justenuf said:


> Same person.............thanks RSPCA !!!!!!!!!!
> Please God, little Bonnie is not in the state Chloe was in ........... I feel sick, my heart is breaking


I can't be of much help with Jack, but give us a ring if there is anything I can help with


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I am willing to go and remove these dogs from her personally if nothing is done.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Im sorry to say she as gone i managed get hold of the stupid woman but she was gone
but i did give her a peace of my mind to say how disgusting she was and that she should not be allowed to keep dogs but to be honest she did not seem to care!
I just realy hope she as gone to good home!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

at least we tried x x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cav said:


> Im sorry to say she as gone i managed get hold of the stupid woman but she was gone
> but i did give her a peace of my mind to say how disgusting she was and that she should not be allowed to keep dogs but to be honest she did not seem to care!
> I just realy hope she as gone to good home!


well done for trying and fingers crossed that she has now got a good home, x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> at least we tried x x


yes but it sounds like she is going keep doing this if this is the 2nd time!:cursing:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well done for trying Cav,fingers crossed she has gone to a good home.After reading all of Chloe's story i honestly can not believe this woman(term i use loosely  )is doing this again 
What makes it worse is nothing can be done to stop these people


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Yes i would like to see something done because its just disgusting!
I just hope bonnie as gone to a good home because i think the woman would sell her to anyone
she realy did not seem bothered:cursing:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cav said:


> Im sorry to say she as gone i managed get hold of the stupid woman but she was gone
> but i did give her a peace of my mind to say how disgusting she was and that she should not be allowed to keep dogs but to be honest she did not seem to care!
> I just realy hope she as gone to good home!





Molly's Mum said:


> at least we tried x x


Well done for trying your very best to help this poor dog Cav & MM xxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

cav said:


> Yes i would like to see something done because its just disgusting!
> I just hope bonnie as gone to a good home because i think the woman would sell her to anyone
> she realy did not seem bothered:cursing:


cav can you not ring the woman and ask for the buyer's contact deets if she has them? Just say you just want to see if the dog is ok.

But then again any stupid owner like herself wouldn't care to keep the contact details would she?

Well done both you and MM for trying to save her. I swear the forum members on this forum do a lot better than the RSPCA - if only we had the power to ban these stupid people from owning dogs!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

I will contact our local club later today and see if they can help take this woman on, we can't do it alone


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> cav can you not ring the woman and ask for the buyer's contact deets if she has them? Just say you just want to see if the dog is ok.
> 
> But then again any stupid owner like herself wouldn't care to keep the contact details would she?
> 
> Well done both you and MM for trying to save her. I swear the forum members on this forum do a lot better than the RSPCA - if only we had the power to ban these stupid people from owning dogs!


I know, if we had the power we could ban plenty of horrible people from ever having pets again!! Hope shes gone to an experienced owner, welldone cav & MM for trying your best, there was nothing else ye could do! It must be dissapointing for ye, after trying so hard and shes gone!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rach said:


> I will contact our local club later today and see if they can help take this woman on, we can't do it alone


According to the RSPCA this woman has done nothing wrong,there is no law to stop anyone selling a pregnant bitch  
There are more and more idiots getting bitches pregnant and selling them without giving a s**t about the dog or the pups all they seem interested in is the ££££££.
It an absolute disgrace it really is


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> According to the RSPCA this woman has done nothing wrong,there is no law to stop anyone selling a pregnant bitch
> There are more and more idiots getting bitches pregnant and selling them without giving a s**t about the dog or the pups all they seem interested in is the ££££££.
> It an absolute disgrace it really is


Yes it is a disgrace, but if I can get our Breed club to take it on they may have more luck, worth a try anyway


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Rach said:


> Yes it is a disgrace, but if I can get our Breed club to take it on they may have more luck, worth a try anyway


*It defiantley is worth a try!* Try ur best Rach! fingers crossed!!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rach said:


> Yes it is a disgrace, but if I can get our Breed club to take it on they may have more luck, worth a try anyway


Anything is worth a try,good luck.Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Rach said:


> Yes it is a disgrace, but if I can get our Breed club to take it on they may have more luck, worth a try anyway


Dont forget to quote chloe's story too, if i remember correctly julie did finally get a reply from the breed club about chloe...can't remember what the letter said though...ask julie.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> Dont forget to quote chloe's story too, if i remember correctly julie did finally get a reply from the breed club about chloe...can't remember what the letter said though...ask julie.


Yes she did, the breed club were very helpful


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Rach.....was going to contact club, but will leave that to you now. Let me know if you need any details, although they should already have them from us last time. Have a few solutions to this 'problem' unfortunately none of them legal !!!!! We all have to hold the faith that Bonnie has gone somewhere where she will be loved and cared for ...........well done Cav and MM.......you did it all right...........good luck little Bonnie x



Rach said:


> I will contact our local club later today and see if they can help take this woman on, we can't do it alone


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sadly its not just the one breed of dog 
There was the english bull terrier  and i was made aware of a lab that was been sold whilst pregnant.The law needs changing as while "owners" are allowed to sell pregnant bitches these stupid people will keep getting them pregnant to sell them on!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Sadly its not just the one breed of dog
> There was the english bull terrier  and i was made aware of a lab that was been sold whilst pregnant.The law needs changing as while "owners" are allowed to sell pregnant bitches these stupid people will keep getting them pregnant to sell them on!!


Yes i hope that dog is ok too....

you're right the law does need changingl This stupid stuff shouldn't go on. We should write to the government or something, and send a petition.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> Yes i hope that dog is ok too....
> 
> you're right the law does need changingl This stupid stuff shouldn't go on. We should write to the government or something, and send a petition.


Does anyone know how to go go about this? i am sure i signed a petition somewhere on here recently and it had a link for starting petitions.I will try find it.It has to be worth a try,anything to get this stopped.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Does anyone know how to go go about this? i am sure i signed a petition somewhere on here recently and it had a link for starting petitions.I will try find it.It has to be worth a try,anything to get this stopped.


Introduction to e-petitions | Number10.gov.uk


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Introduction to e-petitions | Number10.gov.uk


Thank you,had a quick look and its pretty simple to do.Can anyone suggest a short one word name for the petition?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> Thank you,had a quick look and its pretty simple to do.Can anyone suggest a short one word name for the petition?


What about 'Chloe'? Then have something about Chloe's story for whoever is going to sign it to read?
Afterall, it was Chloe that it was all about in the 1st place 

xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi guys, yea both Cav & I are upset we didn't get to her quick enough, I thought today we would be driving down to fetch her, even got the cash last night. Let's just all hope she is somewhere that she will be loved and with someone that knows what they are doing. It's very sad though 

love Rach x x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys, yea both Cav & I are upset we didn't get to her quick enough, I thought today we would be driving down to fetch her, even got the cash last night. Let's just all hope she is somewhere that she will be loved and with someone that knows what they are doing. It's very sad though
> 
> love Rach x x


Well done you tried your best.I know how your feeling and its not nice not knowing where she has ended up.fingers crossed she has found a caring,responsible owner


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi guys, yea both Cav & I are upset we didn't get to her quick enough, I thought today we would be driving down to fetch her, even got the cash last night. Let's just all hope she is somewhere that she will be loved and with someone that knows what they are doing. It's very sad though
> 
> love Rach x x


You tried and did everything you could, there was nothing else you both could have done! Sadly you didnt get to her in time.Lets all just hope an prey that the people that now have her went and got her for the same reason you and cav tried!


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> What about 'Chloe'? Then have something about Chloe's story for whoever is going to sign it to read?
> Afterall, it was Chloe that it was all about in the 1st place
> 
> xx


Chloe would be honoured if this happened, but will give her support whatever it is called xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> What about 'Chloe'? Then have something about Chloe's story for whoever is going to sign it to read?
> Afterall, it was Chloe that it was all about in the 1st place
> 
> xx





justenuf said:


> Chloe would be honoured if this happened, but will give her support whatever it is called xxx


Chloe it is then.  I will get the petition started tomorrow as soon as the petition is verified i will post a link on here.I do hope as many people as possible will sign the petition,i am not sure what if anything the petition will do but as this is a pet forum i hope we get as many signatures as possible to try stop stories like chloe's and bonnie's been repeated.I hope any personnal feeling will be put aside for the sake of these poor dogs.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

As soon as I read the OP's first post I thought of what happened to Chloe... I even thought "god it'd be awful if it was the same woman", now i've just read through the thread and I see it is the same woman  

how heartbreaking  I hope this little girl has gone to a decent home.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

A*s*h*l*s...Let Chloe's Legacy begin


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there anyone who is good with words and getting the point across?we need to write about "chloe's" petition it needs to be no more than a 1000 words explaining why we want the petition.I honestly dont know where to start as i really am useless with words.
As the petition is called chloe obviously her story needs to be in there but we need to also need to express in words how selling pregnant bitches must be stopped!!
any help would be great for dogs like chloe


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Is there anyone who is good with words and getting the point across?we need to write about "chloe's" petition it needs to be no more than a 1000 words explaining why we want the petition.I honestly dont know where to start as i really am useless with words.
> As the petition is called chloe obviously her story needs to be in there but we need to also need to express in words how selling pregnant bitches must be stopped!!
> any help would be great for dogs like chloe


hmm, do you think that the title 'chloe' will attract enough attention to it? People might not click on it if they don't know what it is about straight away.

you could put something like:

I am campaigning against the sale of pregnant dogs. [insert a bit about chloe's story.... the terrible condition she was in health wise, the awful conditions she was kept in... how some nice people took her on at a huge price and the pups all went on to live happy lives.] and then you could put that it's getting to be a more and more regular occurance and you think it should be banned for the health of the bitch - the stress that comes with being sold on while pregnant and how it could potentially harm the unborn pups.

It's probably not very good, but it's a start


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> hmm, do you think that the title 'chloe' will attract enough attention to it? People might not click on it if they don't know what it is about straight away.
> 
> you could put something like:
> 
> ...


super start  the title has got to be just a one word so any other ideas would be great 
As i am so bad with words if anyone can put together a description for the petition one that will get the point across but also make people aware about people selling pregnant bitches i will give £25 either in cash/vouchers or donation to charity of your choice.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

giving this a bump......


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

bump.....bump


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Julie should be able to help a lot more than i would....i'm terrible at writing and all that...

rach did you get hold of hte breed club.


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

How about something like this................. someone could add some more of course...............or if it not suitable maybe it will give someone else ideas.....


THIS IS A TRUE STORY

It had been the coldest day so far and it was New Years Day, we knew this because we had heard the big bangs (fireworks) and the bells ringing in the church last night. We wondered if this year would be different we heard the catch on the door go, we were about to find out. What would it be this timea beating, a kicking or maybe if we were very lucky a morsel of food and a kind word. Chloe sat cowered in the corner of the shed, her swollen belly, full of puppies and aching with hunger, these babies surely did need lots of nourishment..maybe this time.maybe
But no food, just yanked out of the corner and taken away from her friendsfur clipped off, which was nice as the faeces attached to it went too then into an empty cage, lined with newspaper in the house.. Chloe couldnt look, she couldnt imagine what was about to happenshe was desperate for a drink but there was none. There was a knock on the door..more humans.they gave the evil human lots of paper (money) and then they lifted her gently out of the cage and carried her into a car.after a while the car stopped and they took her into a warm place. They gave her food and water and a clean bed.
Chloe had her babies 4 days later.they were raised with love and care and went on to have happy lives.Chloe is no longer thin, dirty or hungry.but she is still scared of people.

As for the humans that abused her and sold her four days before giving birth..WELL...

It was the hottest day of the year by far.Bonnie was in the same stable hoping for a nice dish of fresh water to cool her down, it was hard work carrying these puppies around (12 days to go )..the humans came, 
took her in the house ............................................................ You can imagine the rest.

except this time we were unable to get to Bonnie before she was sold ..we have no idea who has her now or what the fate of her puppies will be. How many more bitches are going to be allowed to be sold by uncaring owners just before they are due to whelp.can you imagine the fear and confusion these girls endure
How much longer are humans going to be allowed to treat their dogs in this way ?


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats so heart wrenching. Now i really want to go and get all the other dogs this stupid woman has.


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*If Im seeing things correctly they have quite a few adds for different breeds, thankfully not all being sold pregnant.
BYB in it for cash.
These people think of pups like tins of beans. I just wish the law would stop this happening time & time again :cursing:*


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

justenuf said:


> How about something like this................. someone could add some more of course...............or if it not suitable maybe it will give someone else ideas.....
> 
> THIS IS A TRUE STORY
> 
> ...


Thank you so much its fantastic,obviously Chloe is very close to your heart.
I think its a shame only a few members have helped to get the petition going when the only porpose is to try and do something to end cruel stories like chloe's and bonnie's.Thanks to the members who are helping.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

justenuf said:


> How about something like this................. someone could add some more of course...............or if it not suitable maybe it will give someone else ideas.....
> 
> THIS IS A TRUE STORY
> 
> ...


Iv just read that again justenuf and wanted to thank you again its very sad, wrote better than i ever of could,thank you xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Would there be any good in having a website specifically for this? I'm not that good with actual words but can build a site with ease and add pics if necessary. Just a thought.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Would there be any good in having a website specifically for this? I'm not that good with actual words but can build a site with ease and add pics if necessary. Just a thought.


Thank you so much for your offer it sounds a super idea


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Just thought an actual website would make posting a link much easier in order to reach more people


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Julie, that is wonderful... I don't think those words could've come from a better person, Chloe's mum 

As for the title, i'm not sure what to do! I didn't know it was just one word  that's a bit silly  how about putting the title as Puppies? That will alert people to what the petition is about and it's a cute title to draw people in and have a look 

I also think the idea for the website is brill, that will help spread the story around perfectly


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Julie, that is wonderful... I don't think those words could've come from a better person, Chloe's mum
> 
> As for the title, i'm not sure what to do! I didn't know it was just one word  that's a bit silly  how about putting the title as Puppies? That will alert people to what the petition is about and it's a cute title to draw people in and have a look
> 
> I also think the idea for the website is brill, that will help spread the story around perfectly


i think "Puppies" would draw peoples attention too Portia well done Justenuf & Classyellie lets hope something can be done to stop more suffering xx


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i think "Puppies" would draw peoples attention too Portia well done Justenuf & Classyellie lets hope something can be done to stop more suffering xx


Hiya, you're doing a great thing starting this petition, Let me know when u have the link! I'll get as many people as I can to sign, xx


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

There is an early day motion going through parliament which is trying to close down puppy factories, if you find out who your M.P. is e-mail them and ask them to sign it. I did and my one who is a useless git signed it. I've no idea when it ends or closes.

UK Parliament - Early Day Motions By Details

UK Parliament - Search (Find Your MP)

Well done to the people who desperately tried to get this girl to safety, I'm so sorry that this time it didn't work.

Terri


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Due to work commitments!!!!!!! they knew they were working and what hours before this dog was mated, so how come they decide now they dont have the time. They obviously paid a vet to do a test or paid for a scan to know for defo that she is pregnant or have had her all this time so she is showing she is pregnant, so why give up on her now and in this condition, she is going to have to get used to a new home and then have her puppies, this is so cruel, they shouldnt of had a male and female in the first place they know what boys and girls dogs do at a certain time. Stupid, cruel, heartless person. Obviously not a dog lover at all to let her go through all this then get rid of her. She isnt going know for certain if a puppy farmer is going to come to her door now after reading her advert. NASTY NASTY NASTY WOMAN


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kinski said:


> There is an early day motion going through parliament which is trying to close down puppy factories, if you find out who your M.P. is e-mail them and ask them to sign it. I did and my one who is a useless git signed it. I've no idea when it ends or closes.
> 
> UK Parliament - Early Day Motions By Details
> 
> ...


I have emailed my MP to ask him to sign, doubt he will though - he's useless.

One of our other MP's is Kitty Ussher, but I won't even go there 

But anyway, this is what I sent to him:

Dear Mr Gordon Prentice,

I would not normally contact an MP over issues close to me because I truly don't think that in this day and age, the opinions or desires of one person will be taken note of. However, this is an issue which I am extremely passionate about and I think should be changed for the better, and I need your help to do so.

The issue in question is Puppy Farming and the horrific cruelty and neglect that they entail all in the name of money. There is at least one of these disgusting animal factories in our local area, and I am ashamed of that fact and I believe that a stop should be put to it.

So, please could you sign this Early Day Motion to change the way in which Puppy Farms are run and their puppies and breeding bitches are treated. I would be so grateful for your help, as this is an issue that I hold very close - especially as I know that this cruel trade is going on on my doorstep.

Here is a link to the EDM: UK Parliament - Early Day Motions By Details

and here is a little bit of information about Puppy Farming if you wish to research the subject before signing: PUPPY FARMS

Puppywatch - fighting to stop puppy farming

Yours sincerely,

Portia - Aged 19.

I hope he signs it


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been, silently, following Chloe and Bonnie's story for a while now and would just like to say what an amazing thing you are all doing - especially you, Julie - you're an angel!

With reference to the petition how about forming a group on facebook and other social networking sites with a link to the petition or website that your going to set up?? Its amazing how these groups grow so quickly. You could spread the word to such a wide audience on those sorts of sites and i'm told there not that hard to do (don't quote me tho!!!)

Niki
xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki said:


> I have been, silently, following Chloe and Bonnie's story for a while now and would just like to say what an amazing thing you are all doing - especially you, Julie - you're an angel!
> 
> With reference to the petition how about forming a group on facebook and other social networking sites with a link to the petition or website that your going to set up?? Its amazing how these groups grow so quickly. You could spread the word to such a wide audience on those sorts of sites and i'm told there not that hard to do (don't quote me tho!!!)
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea  I am on Facebook constantly and I am off college until September so I have plenty of time on my hands... I might look into making a Facebook group to promote it, if everyone else agrees!

Just another quick thing - should we make our own thread on this in Dog Chat? We're more likely to get more people involved that way. I will make a new thread letting the rest of the forum know what we're doing, if other people don't mind?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Brilliant idea  I am on Facebook constantly and I am off college until September so I have plenty of time on my hands... I might look into making a Facebook group to promote it, if everyone else agrees!
> 
> Just another quick thing - should we make our own thread on this in Dog Chat? We're more likely to get more people involved that way. I will make a new thread letting the rest of the forum know what we're doing, if other people don't mind?


Brilliant idea we have not abandoned the petition working on it,really disappointed in the lack of support but if we work together we will get things up and running,i honestly dont have a clue about web sites etc but face book would be fab Verbatim.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Brilliant idea we have not abandoned the petition working on it,really disappointed in the lack of support but if we work together we will get things up and running,i honestly dont have a clue about web sites etc but face book would be fab Verbatim.


I didn't think you had 

And there might only be a few of us, but remember - it's quality, not quantity  it's probably better that there isn't loads of people jumping straight in, it could end up being a bit chaotic if too many of us got involved :lol: once the petition is up and running, that's when we need more people


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I didn't think you had
> 
> And there might only be a few of us, but remember - it's quality, not quantity  it's probably better that there isn't loads of people jumping straight in, it could end up being a bit chaotic if too many of us got involved :lol: once the petition is up and running, that's when we need more people


If you create a group, put the link in the forums then we can all click on it, and join the group on fb.

Good idea


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I have emailed my MP to ask him to sign, doubt he will though - he's useless.
> 
> One of our other MP's is Kitty Ussher, but I won't even go there
> 
> ...


Thank you .
Why not get in touch with one of the organisations already up and running and ask them what can be done to help, I know that W.A.G. ( waterside action group ) have a bebo page, there's loads of groups out there perhaps they would be a good place to help get something started.
Has anyone else asked their M.P.'s to sign the early day motion.

Terri


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

And I'm still up for doing a website 

I'm on FB too


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Kinski said:


> Thank you .
> Why not get in touch with one of the organisations already up and running and ask them what can be done to help, I know that W.A.G. ( waterside action group ) have a bebo page, there's loads of groups out there perhaps they would be a good place to help get something started.
> Has anyone else asked their M.P.'s to sign the early day motion.
> 
> Terri


I haven't had an email back from him, and his signature isn't on the early day motion thing... so either he's VERY busy and hasn't read my email yet, or he's ignored it 

I will look into putting the group on facebook  how long will it be before the petition is ready? I was looking at making the group once the petition is done  x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

The petition has been sent off just waiting for it to be approved so as soon as i hear i will let you know if its approved we will receive a link so we can get signing


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> The petition has been sent off just waiting for it to be approved so as soon as i hear i will let you know if its approved we will receive a link so we can get signing


Hooray 

i'm sure it will be approved.... if not, i'll go to 10 Downing Street meself and bash Mr Brown's door down LOL


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Hooray
> 
> i'm sure it will be approved.... if not, i'll go to 10 Downing Street meself and bash Mr Brown's door down LOL


PMSL it does say if it is not approved for some reason it can be changed and they give you advice on what needs changing so no matter what we will have a petition


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you want me to call the Facebook group?

I'm thinking of something like "Petition against Puppy Farms - The Chloe Campaign'

I'll only do things with everyone else's agreement and if anyone has any other suggestions, feel free


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Retards should be put to sleep wen born. :incazzato:

Verbatim i would create a failbook user just to join this group, please keep us posted wen its done etc.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi guys
if you need any help ...give me shout


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cav said:


> hi guys
> if you need any help ...give me shout


Thanks  we'll need all the help we can get when the petition comes through 

Any news on the petition yet?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

No no news so i will send an email today on the site it said it would take a few days so should have received confirmation by now 
even if there is a problem it says they will tell you what to do but heard nothing.......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> No no news so i will send an email today on the site it said it would take a few days so should have received confirmation by now
> even if there is a problem it says they will tell you what to do but heard nothing.......


Maybe there's just a big backlog of them to go through, but it's probably a good idea to send them a quick message to ask


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

1TINK1 said:


> Cav Girl @@ Accidentaly [email protected]@
> £@@ 750 @@
> 
> We have discovered that our Tri coloured 3 year old girl is pregnant by our Ruby dog. Unfortunately, after much deliberation, we have decided that work commitments and lack of time force a very regretable sale. Both parents are K.C registered, and Bonnie will go with her registration and stud papers to register the puppies. The puppies will be due approx 12th July. Obviously I am expecting a huge response to this advert, so please expect some questions to be asked as I want her to go to the best possible home. I would prefer an experienced person to have her for obvious reasons, but would consider an inexperienced person if they demonstrated the qualities and home I was looking for. I will not sell her to a dealer and the price is not negotiable. I have attatched a pic of Dad, but I dont have a pic of Bonnie sorry.
> I HAVE JUST FOUND THIS ADVERT IN PETS4HOMES SURELY THE OWNER OF THIS POOR DOG COULD HAVE GOT THE MISSMATE INJECTION INSTEAD OF PUTTING THE DOG THROUGH REHOMING JUST BEFORE SHE IS DUE TO WHELP HER LITTER!!!!!!!!!! SORRY BUT PEOPLE LIKE THIS MAKE ME SICK


I found a bitch in my area a little yorkshire terrier for sale but not yet as she was still feeding her baby. Selling her due to her having a ceasarian when she was pregnant. The poor little thing was no good for breeding obviously so they were selling her!! If I did'nt have so many dogs i definately would have given her a good home. Another one I seen a while back was a Jack russell bitch and three 3 week old puppies...I think its awfulllllll


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe there's just a big backlog of them to go through, but it's probably a good idea to send them a quick message to ask


I have sent an email off this morning as soon as i hear anything i will let you know...i am just in process of starting another petition if anyone else wants to start a petition please do i think the more signatures we get the better if anyone starting a petition wants to let us know which site it is on so we dont end up with same petition on the same sites...so so far we have...
One on the number10.gov site and my other is on care2.com as soon as they have been sorted we could then start a new thread and put links to the petitions on how does that sound??


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I found a bitch in my area a little yorkshire terrier for sale but not yet as she was still feeding her baby. Selling her due to her having a ceasarian when she was pregnant. The poor little thing was no good for breeding obviously so they were selling her!! If I did'nt have so many dogs i definately would have given her a good home. Another one I seen a while back was a Jack russell bitch and three 3 week old puppies...I think its awfulllllll


It really is so sad.....one thing i am so grateful to this site is for making me aware of what goes on with so many animals


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> You see adverts like this more and more - I don't believe it was an accidental mating, just that they realise they can't make hundreds of pounds profit as they had hoped.
> Poor girl, lets hope someone who cares takes her on.
> I'm sorry but if they were genuinely in a position not to be able to care for her surely they would be trying to secure her a place in rescue to stop her falling into the hands of a Puppy Farmer.


So very true about the money part. They most probably thought they could sell them for a good price but then realised the market is so flooded with peoples pups who have the same idea that they can't even give them away!!
I was lucky when my bitch had a large litter. I gave three to family and friends and kept three myself


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I have sent an email off this morning as soon as i hear anything i will let you know...i am just in process of starting another petition if anyone else wants to start a petition please do i think the more signatures we get the better if anyone starting a petition wants to let us know which site it is on so we dont end up with same petition on the same sites...so so far we have...
> One on the number10.gov site and my other is on care2.com as soon as they have been sorted we could then start a new thread and put links to the petitions on how does that sound??


That sounds great 

Should I make a thread about it on Dog Chat? People might not see it on this thread


----------

